# Portable amp for rehearsal?



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

When I rehearse with the other guitarists in my band, I've been bringing my Vox AC4TV. It's loud enough (barely) to keep up with the other guitars, but it has to be cranked and all I can get is a driven tone, which is ok. 

We're going to start rehearsing with a drummer in a location that doesn't have any bigger amps to plug into, so I have to find something to bring that can keep up with a drummer. The Vox isn't going to cut it.

Is a 15-20 watt tube amp enough to keep up with a band? 

If so, what would you recommend? Here are the criteria:
- portable combo amp
- with at least a 10" speaker
- can handle blues, classic rock, some modern indie rock (no need for metal or high gain)
- can take pedals well
- around $350 price
- good clean headroom
- good sounding driven/crunchy tone

After some web research, I'm kind of leaning towards either a Fender Blues Jr., a Traynor YCV20, or a Traynor YGL1.

In particular, can someone give me some views on the good/bad re: the two Traynor amps?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Look for a used Peavey Classic 30 or Delta Blues 2x10 (same basic circuit). They're both easy to tote around and are loud enough for most band situations. They have great clean tones and break up pretty nicely as well.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I use a YGL1 with the band no problem.
I use it in conjunction with a DH1x12 with a Weber Blue Dog in the combo and a Silver Bell in the cab.
Good little amp, maybe a little boxy on its own, it fills out better with the ext.cab and speakers.
I really like the onboard reverb, so that saves a pedal on the board.
No standby is my biggest pet peeve, one comes on the YGL2.

I owned the WR20 previously and my band mate owns it now.
A little more versatile, with two channels and a boost feature on the dirty side.
There is a standby on this amp, I didn't like the verb as much as on the YGL1.

I run my dirt from pedals and I'm not sure if I'd use either amps drive.
I've always done that though and the YGL1 is a single channel.
You could get away with just the amp with the WR20, but I wasn't crazy about the drive channel.

I think that either amp can hold up with a band, they both do well in the one I'm in.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> Look for a used Peavey Classic 30 or Delta Blues 2x10 (same basic circuit). They're both easy to tote around and are loud enough for most band situations. They have great clean tones and break up pretty nicely as well.


+1 Peavey Classic 30s are workhorses. I've seen so many people who gig with that amp, including me.  Also, 15-20 watt should be good in a band situation. In my band, I play a Fender DRRI which is only 20 watts. I've never even raised the volume past 4, and a lot of times I've been told to lower my volume. Some people also think that cutting across the mix means being loud. A little of boost in the mids usually gets you 'out there'.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you want cleans, you want more power.

If you're only using the amp for practice, might i suggest something with the volume if not the tone. I dont know what the tech 21 trademark 60 goes for used but i would suggest it based on owner feedback. Classic 30 also gets my vote.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I owned the YVC20WR for some time, its a great amp with a beautiful clean channel. The reverb is touchy and has to be kept below 3 or your in surf territory. It has a great dirt channel with a boost it also has a headphone jack if you need to be quiet. Very well built amp, I miss mine wish i hadn't sold it.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Stonehead said:


> I owned the YVC20WR for some time, its a great amp with a beautiful clean channel. The reverb is touchy and has to be kept below 3 or your in surf territory. It has a great dirt channel with a boost it also has a headphone jack if you need to be quiet. Very well built amp, I miss mine wish i hadn't sold it.


+1

i love my YCV20WR. Getting the reverb level right is a bit of a task since the pot is definitely not linear in nature. Should be easy to remedy, and this is on my my "mod" list when thinks get quieter this fall.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

I would definitely look into the classic thirty, or maybe some of the fender hot rod series. You can get a used Traynor ycv series , peavey classic or fender hot rods for under 500 off kijiji. Bang for buck you won't do better than any of those three, my buddy just picked up a peavey classic thirty and the thing is just pure awesome.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

You can find these on ebay all day, every day for around $200. All tube - Three 12ax7 - two 6l6 - 50W variable - Excellent clean channel with pedals - Usable dirt channel. I got this one for $200 and spent another $80 for an Eminence Texas heat speaker upgrade. 

Peavey Valve King 112


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Having spent time with a vk212, i would still choose the classic series over that.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Another vote for the Peavey Classic 30 or Delta Blues.

Let us know what you finally decide on.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Budda said:


> Having spent time with a vk212, i would still choose the classic series over that.


I would as well but for $200 it's a respectable amp, a bargain and fits the OP's requirements.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm interested in that Peavey Classic. Wouldn't have considered it if you guys hadn't brought it up. My big concern with it is portability. It's 40 pounds and the dimensions look big. Can it be easily carried to a rehearsal room, up and down stairs, into a car, etc.? I haven't seen one in person. Maybe not as hard to handle as the numbers make it seem?

Anybody know anything about the Ampeg GVT-15? It came up in my searches and looks interesting...

--- D


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

What about the Pro Junior route? Used $200-$300. Just over 20 pounds so portability isn't a problem. 10" Speaker, Volume and Tone controls is very simple to dial in.
15 watts and loud enough to keep up. Good crunch with you guitar volume up or down for Clean. Takes Pedals well. It should deserve some consideration, Check out Jeff Beck (Re: Live at Ronnie Scotts)
I like the YGL1 option as well with a 12" green back speaker. Both Good Grab and Goes. My 2 cents.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Duster said:


> I'm interested in that Peavey Classic. Wouldn't have considered it if you guys hadn't brought it up. My big concern with it is portability. It's 40 pounds and the dimensions look big. Can it be easily carried to a rehearsal room, up and down stairs, into a car, etc.? I haven't seen one in person. Maybe not as hard to handle as the numbers make it seem?
> 
> Anybody know anything about the Ampeg GVT-15? It came up in my searches and looks interesting...
> 
> --- D


Is the weight a legitimate issue or are you simply concerned? Personally, if its a once/twice a week jam I wouldnt worry about the weight. 112 combos are generally regarded as portable.

It will easily fit in any area you can put it in.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't know if it's a legit concern or not, because I've never had an amp in this range before. The amps I've been taking around with me so far are tiny. The Vox I have weighs around 20 pounds, and sits on the floor of the passenger seat of my car. A 40 pound, 20x24x24 inch cube seems inconvenient. But I guess that's what a tube amp with a 12" speaker is. Looks like they're mostly in that range, with the Blues Jr./Pro Jr. representing the smaller, more portable end, and the Peavey Classic 30 representing the bigger, heavier end. I suppose I'll have to get used to it, or sacrifice a bit of power for convenience.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Duster said:


> I don't know if it's a legit concern or not, because I've never had an amp in this range before. The amps I've been taking around with me so far are tiny. The Vox I have weighs around 20 pounds, and sits on the floor of the passenger seat of my car. A 40 pound, 20x24x24 inch cube seems inconvenient. But I guess that's what a tube amp with a 12" speaker is. Looks like they're mostly in that range, with the Blues Jr./Pro Jr. representing the smaller, more portable end, and the Peavey Classic 30 representing the bigger, heavier end. I suppose I'll have to get used to it, or sacrifice a bit of power for convenience.


I've found the Classic 30 to be a great "grab n go" amp moreso than a lot other 1x12's. For some reason it seems easier to carry around than my Blackstar HT40. 
I'd suggest taking a look at one and seeing (and hearing) for yourself. The Blues Jr sounds good and as others have mentioned you'd often see Jeff Beck using one however it's mic'd. Unless you plan on doing that you may find the added headroom with the C30 preferable. YMMV.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a C30 which is the one I carry around for rehearsals because it is the lightest and easiest to carry around. For me it is one of the lightest 1x12 around outside of the fact that it is a great amp.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

why not just mic you amp...you would be using a PA for the vocals anyways...so, why not just mic it...
or, get an attenuator...except keep it in bypass...let the signal go straight to the speaker un-attenuated and then use the DI function to go to the PA...

a mic or an attenuator would be cheaper than getting a different amp...especially if you like what you have...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ive never been to a band practice where guitar amps were mic'd. 99% only have the vocals mic'd.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

if you like the tone though...whats the difference between micin at practice and micin at a gig?

our bassist...for practice brings a small roland bass cube...then plugs the internal DI into the mixer...sames him lugging his big rig...i don't see how guitar would be any different...


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I still have my GK250ml for when I want something small with some kick. It sounds very '80's and a little hissy at times when things get quiet. I used to use it almost every weekend instead of dragging my 4 10" Fender Concert around. It worked well at gigs back then. Still plenty good for a very small portable amp.


----------



## ColForbin (Sep 10, 2012)

+1 for the YGL1 here. I use it for our rehearsals and it keeps up with the full band no problem. Often, I will just go straight in without pedals. Portable and nice tone. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

What about the Fender Super Champ? It gets good cleans, it's in the right price range and is easily portable.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I used to run the line-out from my Roland micro cube into the board for rehearsal and jams.
I have to sing too so hearing the chord through the pa helps with vocal intonation when it gets loud.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> What about the Fender Super Champ? It gets good cleans, it's in the right price range and is easily portable.


15W amps expected to stay clean may work if they're on an amp stand. Depends on the voicing and band volume levels.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Dont do anything before you try a Mesa Recroverb


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Fender Mustang III. Get the free online Fuse deep editor and this thing is just great with a bit of tweaking. I also added the 4 button footswitch but the 2 button it comes with is fine. It's all you need for practice, no tuners or other pedals required. Sounds surprisingly good.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

davetcan said:


> Fender Mustang III. Get the free online Fuse deep editor and this thing is just great with a bit of tweaking. I also added the 4 button footswitch but the 2 button it comes with is fine. It's all you need for practice, no tuners or other pedals required. Sounds surprisingly good.



Just picked one of these up and I am really loving it! It is soooo much fun to play with and it even has a designated looper pedal effects loop , so you can put your looper after the effects! So I can plug my iPad in and my looper and just goof around for days , add to that I can go into fender fuse and fine tweak anything and it's a great little amp. The only solid state amp I have ever fallen for


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Same here and I'm a confirmed tube snob 



JeremyP said:


> Just picked one of these up and I am really loving it! It is soooo much fun to play with and it even has a designated looper pedal effects loop , so you can put your looper after the effects! So I can plug my iPad in and my looper and just goof around for days , add to that I can go into fender fuse and fine tweak anything and it's a great little amp. The only solid state amp I have ever fallen for


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Budda said:


> 15W amps expected to stay clean may work if they're on an amp stand. Depends on the voicing and band volume levels.


The YGL1 hangs in there easily with the band I'm in, plenty loud.
Actually, when I auditioned, then the first few jams were with my Maz 8.
I didn't even tweak it from my home settings.

Not the loudest band that I've been in, for sure, certainly not a metal band!


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

So I'm pretty much down to the Peavey Classic 30, the Traynor YGL1, or the Traynor YCV20. All around the same price. All made in North America. What are the big differences between the Traynors, practically speaking!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Alright, I took the plunge and picked up a Classic 30 on Kijiji. It's been modded with a new speaker and some better tubes, and it sounds great. I've only played it for about 20 minutes, but so far I'm happy with the choice! Thanks everyone for all the advice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Duster said:


> Alright, I took the plunge and picked up a Classic 30 on Kijiji. It's been modded with a new speaker and some better tubes, and it sounds great. I've only played it for about 20 minutes, but so far I'm happy with the choice! Thanks everyone for all the advice!


Congratulations!! With those modificiations you mentioned, you are good to go! What speaker was put in?


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Chito said:


> Congratulations!! With those modificiations you mentioned, you are good to go! What speaker was put in?


I think so... sounds pretty sweet.

The power tubes are JJ, and the preamp tubes I'm not sure... apparently the seller followed the recommended online prescription for these, so should be good.

The speaker is an Eminence Red Coat Wizard. As with all speakers, online reviews aren't that helpful - there are always fans and detractors. But it certainly sounds good to my ears, with LOTS of clean headroom. Couldn't get a lot of breakup at home/bedtime volumes without a pedal. I think when I get it going with a band I'll be able to open it up and see what it can do. I think this is going to be awesome for loud cleans and some edge-of-breakup leads, which is really what I'm after. I'll update you all after I've had a bit of time with it!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Great stuff man, enjoy!


----------

